# Multimediafestplatte ins netzwerk



## astartica (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Hab mir gestern eine multimediafestplatte gekauft die einen netzwerkanschluss hat. laut anleitung kann man sie an einen router switch oder hub schließen und dann auf im netzwerk freigegebenen dinge zugreifen.

hab die sache jetzt mal versucht jedoch bekomm ich keine verbindung... 

als router hab ich mein moden*
*AVM Fritz!Box Fon WLAN 7140

ich hoffe das mir jemad helfen kann


----------



## HeX (7. Oktober 2008)

ist dhcp in der fritzbox aktiviert?

steht in der anleitung ob die festplatte eine feste ipadresse hat?


----------



## astartica (7. Oktober 2008)

dhpc ist aktiviert und bei der festplatte kann man die ip automatisch einstellen oder manuell einstellen bringt mir jedoch beides nichts.


bei der fritzbox wird die festplatte durch den belegten steckplatz und der ip irgendwo in den einstellungen angezeigt...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (9. Oktober 2008)

astartica schrieb:


> dhpc ist aktiviert und bei der festplatte kann man die ip automatisch einstellen oder manuell einstellen bringt mir jedoch beides nichts.
> 
> 
> bei der fritzbox wird die festplatte durch den belegten steckplatz und der ip irgendwo in den einstellungen angezeigt...


Ich glaube nicht,das du auf die netzwerk-festplatte zugreifen kannst,wie auf eine die im rechner steckt.Versuche es doch einfach mal über den ordner "netzwerk".Sollte sie da nicht erkannt werden,dann schaue mal im handbuch nach,wie du sie konfigurieren kannst und passe sie an die konfiguration deines netzwerkes an.Was für ein betriebssystem hast du eigentlich?


----------



## astartica (9. Oktober 2008)

betreibssystem ist windows xp sp3

welchen ordner meinst du mit "netzwerk"? meinst die netzwerkumgebung?

laut anleitung sollte man über start--> ausführen ip     drauf zugreifen können was jedoch nicht funktioniert


----------



## uuodan (10. Oktober 2008)

Kennst du die IP der HDD?
Kannst du die Festplatte anpingen?
Gibt es ein WEBUI?
Korrekte, sprich identische, Arbeitsgruppe angegeben?
Eventuell Berechtigungen konfigurieren?

BTW: Einem "Server" (auch einer MultimediaHD) sollte man im LAN statische IPs vergeben, es sei denn, du hast der MAC eine IP zugeteilt (per Lease).


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

ja ich kenn die ip der platte... hab sie automatisch einstellen lassen kann sie jedoch auch manuell einstellen
pingen der platte funktioniert nicht

wie meinst das mit richtige arbeitsgruppe?
was ist ein WEBUI?
ich weis das ne statische ip gut währe bei der platte aber erstmals möcht ich sie überhaupt mal im netz verfügbar haben


----------



## uuodan (10. Oktober 2008)

Damit sich Windows-Clients "vollkommen" im LAN verständigen können, ist es sinnvoll, wenn sie in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe sind. Evtl. kannst du bei der Festplatte ebenfalls eine "Workgroup" festlegen.

Ein WEBUI ist eine Benutzeroberfläche via Browser. Sie wird auch bei Routern zur Konfig. genutzt.


----------



## vinc (10. Oktober 2008)

astartica schrieb:


> ja ich kenn die ip der platte... hab sie automatisch einstellen lassen kann sie jedoch auch manuell einstellen
> pingen der platte funktioniert nicht
> 
> wie meinst das mit richtige arbeitsgruppe?
> ...



Greif doch mal im Explorer per "\\XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX" (IP adresse der Netzfestplatte) Eingabe in der Adresszeile auf die Platte zu.
Sollte dies nicht funktionieren müssen auf der Platte ggf noch Berechtigungen und Freigaben erstellt werden. Diese werden mit dem genannten Webinterface bereitgestellt.


----------



## astartica (10. Oktober 2008)

so jetzt hab ich eine neue ausgangslage...

mit der festplatte kann ich auf die freigegebenen ordner meines pc's zugreifen jedoch kann ich vom pc nicht auf die platte zugreiffen.
funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich \\XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX im explorer eingebe
pingen jedoch funktioniert...

anders gemacht hab ich diesmal nichts wie davor jedoch hab ich windows neu aufgesetzt...

bei der multifestplatte kann ich netzwerktechnisch nur ein lan-setup wo ich halt ip einstellen kann. mehr gibts da nicht


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. Oktober 2008)

astartica schrieb:


> betreibssystem ist windows xp sp3
> 
> welchen ordner meinst du mit "netzwerk"? meinst die netzwerkumgebung?
> 
> laut anleitung sollte man über start--> ausführen ip     drauf zugreifen können was jedoch nicht funktioniert


Oha...bei xp heißt es natürlich "netzwerkumgebung"...den meinte ich natürlich.
Weißt du,wie du die netzwerkeigenschaften der platte konfigurieren kannst? Wenn ja,dann schaue mal in den netzwerkeigenschaften deines pc`s nach,welche subnetzmaske und ip er benutzt und trage diese subnetzmaske manuell bei der netzwerkplatte ein (muß die selbe sein) und dazu eine ip,die zu der deines rechners passt (z.b.rechner 192.168.0.1 dann platte 192.168.0.2 oder rechner 192.168.30.1 dann platte 192.168.30.2 usw.) Dann sollte es zumindest nicht mehr am netzwerk selbst liegen.Ich empfehle dir auch die adressen sämtlicher geräte im netzwerk manuell fest zu legen,da der dhcp-client manchmal ziemlichen mist festlegt der anschließend nicht funktioniert.
Hast du auch schonmal deine firewall gecheckt?Vertraue der xp-firewall in keinster weise.Soweit ich weiß,blockiert sie auch mal gern sachen,die sie nicht soll und hält auch nicht alles ab.


----------



## appleJailbreakhelp (14. Mai 2010)

Hi leute und zwar ich suche nach einer netzwerk festplatte die wen man mit dem pc verbindet ein torrent oder tauschboersen programm drauf ist wo ich die sacken dan aklicke wo ich haben will und die werden dan runtergeladen so , das ich die filme bzw die musik anhören - schauen kann gibt es sowas wen ja wie heißt da s ?


----------

